# More Innovative "Secret Tricks" from my Students...



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Here's the video from my last Advanced Class Graduation. I just love advanced graduation and seeing what all they came up with. Check out "Gracie" the Golden... She's been dubbed "Queen of Secret Tricks" by the class...

Oh - and Mia --- there are two red BCs that you'll flip for!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Love, love, love the dancing doggies!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That was fantastic. Your classes look like they are an absolute blast. When do you think you will be offering classes in Maine?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oaklys Dad said:


> That was fantastic. Your classes look like they are an absolute blast. When do you think you will be offering classes in Maine?


Thank you! That's so nice to hear! 

Maybe I need to do a training tour!

Coming Soon, to a Town Near You...  Or, "You, too can be chained to a fence in the name of dog training..." GRIN


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I was clapping to the video! I love your classes, I need to move to CA. And I love the dancing BC's too, but Gracie made me laugh, she's wonderful.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Loved it! Thanks so much for sharing! Fun stuff!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

What a fun group of students that really worked well with their pups! 
PAWS UP TO ALL!!

I'm with Rob! I think a road-trip-training-tour is a great idea and a good excuse to see the country!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Very fun! I'm still working on sit, stay, loose leashing walking etc., so it's fun to get a preview of the future.


----------



## Sit Happens (Jul 7, 2007)

Well...my husband has told me for years that I should be muzzled, but I guess he'll have to settle for a head halter, LOL! <For those of you tuning in late, you'll have to watch the clip!>

GREAT video! I LOVE the BCs...but, yes, Gracie definitely stole the show!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are some really talented dogs and owners also. You did a great job. I love the dancing BC. But I agree Gracie is the best still.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, all. I'm really proud of that group. They've become my Monday Night Regulars. Their class starts up again this Monday. Gracie will be starting her 12th round of Advanced class! The rest of the dogs have taken at least 5 rounds. They keep enrolling b/c it's like "date night with the dog". Haha!

-S


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Always love watching your class videos. I happened to like the kidnapping dog rescuer though not sure why someone would be sitting around thinking about being kidnapped. ROFL

Hooch


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Thanks, Hooch!


----------

